# Lyme Disease not covered!!



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

After talking with a Petplan rep she stated LD not covered if using a product like Bugoff from Springtime. That sucks because it has been working great for the Judge. Any thoughts??


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I was thinking that this wasn't for the holistic section, but I was wrong. This is about a lack of respect for holistic methods that work. This bias is seen everywhere.

I guess the only way around that is to have receipts for something like Frontline, but not apply it? I wonder what they would cover for lyme anyway - what diagnostics, the C6, etc?


----------



## The Judge (Mar 26, 2010)

I was just very surprised. Not sure how $ cure is if any.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

Feed only a high quality diet with lots of fresh food. Stay away from the over vaccination and chemicals commonly used by the mainstream and hopefully you will need be needing that pet insurance


----------

